# Paint Issues



## PreFontainerc76 (Nov 7, 2007)

Hey all,
I just painted a ford mustang body with all of the prep included such as washing it and scuffing it up a bit and i noticed the paint started flaking after about a day. I did about 15-20 really thin coats with a rattle can of parma fascolor. Any suggestions on a sealer or something i can do?
Thanks!


----------



## Duke Bradshaw (Dec 27, 2006)

PreFontainerc76 said:


> Hey all,
> I just painted a ford mustang body with all of the prep included such as washing it and scuffing it up a bit and i noticed the paint started flaking after about a day. I did about 15-20 really thin coats with a rattle can of parma fascolor. Any suggestions on a sealer or something i can do?
> Thanks!


I only do about 4 to 5 light coats....sounds like to much paint.


----------



## ToddFalkowski (Aug 31, 2006)

PreFontainerc76 said:


> Hey all,
> I just painted a ford mustang body with all of the prep included such as washing it and scuffing it up a bit and i noticed the paint started flaking after about a day. I did about 15-20 really thin coats with a rattle can of parma fascolor. Any suggestions on a sealer or something i can do?
> Thanks!


Did you say "rattle can of parma fascolor"? Didn't know they made rattle cans...


----------



## PreFontainerc76 (Nov 7, 2007)

ToddFalkowski said:


> Did you say "rattle can of parma fascolor"? Didn't know they made rattle cans...


Correction, it was tamiya color.


----------



## PreFontainerc76 (Nov 7, 2007)

Duke Bradshaw said:


> I only do about 4 to 5 light coats....sounds like to much paint.


Thanks!


----------



## ToddFalkowski (Aug 31, 2006)

In that case, yeah, I agree with Duke...


----------



## 420 Tech R/C (Sep 15, 2006)

I do beleive the tamiya stuff is laquer based just like the pactra rattle cans.If it didnt adhere good it means it went on too 'dry', meaning the paint was drying as it was sprayed.Usually caused from putting too thin of coat on from too far away.Laquers dry REALLY fast compared to acylics like faskolor, so when you put them on it needs to go on in a good even coat.Not so thick that runs start to occur, but not so thin as the coat looks more like overspray than a coat of paint.Laquers that are notorious for going on too dry are mostly flourescent colors.. Now you were asking about a "sealer" to keep it from flaking off, sorry to say if the paint went on too dry it will just keep flaking.


----------



## RPM (Dec 20, 2004)

420 Tech R/C said:


> I do beleive the tamiya stuff is laquer based just like the pactra rattle cans.If it didnt adhere good it means it went on too 'dry', meaning the paint was drying as it was sprayed.Usually caused from putting too thin of coat on from too far away.Laquers dry REALLY fast compared to acylics like faskolor, so when you put them on it needs to go on in a good even coat.Not so thick that runs start to occur, but not so thin as the coat looks more like overspray than a coat of paint.Laquers that are notorious for going on too dry are mostly flourescent colors.. Now you were asking about a "sealer" to keep it from flaking off, sorry to say if the paint went on too dry it will just keep flaking.


Also, cooler temperatures will cause the paint not to bond very well.


----------



## DOUGHBOY (May 7, 2008)

PreFontainerc76 said:


> Hey all,
> I just painted a ford mustang body with all of the prep included such as washing it and scuffing it up a bit and i noticed the paint started flaking after about a day. I did about 15-20 really thin coats with a rattle can of parma fascolor. Any suggestions on a sealer or something i can do?
> Thanks!


SEND YOUR NEXT BODY TO ME AND LET ME PUT A EXTRA FRESH PAINT JOB ON IT FOR YOU


----------



## Fl Flash (May 1, 2003)

Try warming the rattle cans in hot/warm water before spraying that will help with the dry spray issue and give a better quality coverage. I also like to allow each coat to dry fully in a warm area or under a warm lamp. 2-3 coats is plenty even with some of the exotic colors.


----------



## DJ1978 (Sep 26, 2001)

PreFontainerc76 said:


> Hey all,
> I just painted a ford mustang body with all of the prep included such as washing it and scuffing it up a bit and i noticed the paint started flaking after about a day. I did about 15-20 really thin coats with a rattle can of parma fascolor. Any suggestions on a sealer or something i can do?
> Thanks!


You can back it up with white floresent cover coat. That would help.
You reall over did it with the light coat process. 15 -20 light coats still adds up to some thick paint, and like was mentioned, if it was really thin, it was drying before it had time to adhere to the body. 
you can touch up the areas that are flaking. Just tape them off and go after you remove all loose paint.


----------

